# Foto Faken



## Da ErrOr (9. Juli 2002)

Hilfe!!! ICh brauch ma ganz dringend n paar gute Tipps!!!
ALSO Ich habe vor diese Frisur des Fotos:


----------



## Da ErrOr (9. Juli 2002)

Mit diesem Langweiler zu Kombinieren !!! Doch leider =( Hab ich keinen Plan wie!!!!! Bitte helft mir ... bei mir sieht das so peinlich aus wenn ich das mache ... außerdem hab ich vor an den Langweiler ne Glatze zu mongtieren ..kann man das Brushen oder soll ich da wieder ein Bild suchen und schneiden .. ich versteh es trotzdem nicht .. wäre ja mal ein TUT werd =) ... BÜDDE ...

schon mal Danke im Voraus!!!


----------



## cocoon (9. Juli 2002)

Ein relativ gutes Ergebnis kannst Du schon erzielen, wenn Du mal einfach nur die beiden Pics übereinanderlegst (Proportionen beachten!) und mit Masken alles Unnötige wegmachst. Ich würd' aber zu zwei Fotos raten, die die gleiche Perspektive haben (ist hier zwar nich soo wild, aber zwei Frontalaufnahmen wären besser) und auch noch die Hautfarben angleichen.


----------



## allent (9. Juli 2002)

jo also ich würd 2 ebenen machen wo man die eine Frisur drinne hat und halt den Langweiler...dann musste halt schaun wie das passt und wenn evtl. dem Typen noch ein paar Blessuren verpassen... das sieht dann bestimmt ganz gut aus ...

regards allent


----------



## Da ErrOr (9. Juli 2002)

Alles Schön und GUT =) ... aber wie ... des mit der Maske OK check ich noch aber des andere ... du solltest mir das schon etas detaillierter darlegen könntet ihr nicht ein Tut mit den 2 Fotos machen ... wäre echt net von euch ...;((


----------



## Sliver (9. Juli 2002)

Kónnichi wá,

Also ich hab mal etwas herumprobiert.

Hab die normalen Haare weg gebrusht. Dann beim anderen Bild alles auser die Haar schwarz gemacht, dann die Haare ausgeschnitten. Die Haare ins andere Bild kopiert und noch etwas angepasst.

Das Bild ist nicht gerade toll aber ein Ansatz wodrauf man sicher gut aufbauen kann.

déwa mata
Sliver


----------



## Vitalis (9. Juli 2002)

Mir war auch ein bissel langweilig.. 
Hab das in Photopaint gemacht und dabei überwiegend einen Transparenz-Pinsel verwendet um unerwünschte Bildbereiche wegzubekommen..


----------



## Sliver (9. Juli 2002)

Mist also hier nochmal das Bild:


----------



## Sliver (9. Juli 2002)

Das Pic von Vitalis ist gut. Erklär mal genauer was du gemacht hast.


----------



## Vitalis (9. Juli 2002)

Naja viel zu erzählen gibt es nicht..

Ich hab den Jungen erstmal komplett ausgeschnitten und auf einen schwarzen Hintergrund gesetzt, dann das Bild mit den roten Haaren als Ebene drübergelegt und ein wenig im Uhrzeigersinn gedreht. Als nächstes, wie gesagt, alle überflüssigen Stellen mit einem weichen Transparenz-Pinsel weggepinselt. Für den fließenden Übergang an der Stirn hat ein Transparenz-Verlaufswerkzeugdings gesorgt.. Schließlich noch Helligkeit, Kontrast und Schärfe nachgeregelt und fertig.

Aber ich seh grad, daß der Haaransatz nicht ganz stimmt 
Und die Schärfe der Haare hab ich auch vergessen..

Gruß,
Vitalis =)


----------



## Da ErrOr (9. Juli 2002)

=) ... das von Vitalis .. sieht zwar superkrass aus aber ich würde auch gern verstehen wie du es gemacht hast ... mir ist deine beschreibung immer noch nicht sehr genau =) ,,, vielleicht könntest du ja wirklich mal ein Tut schreiben ... würde sich lohnen .. wobei ... einen kleinen Fehler hab ich entdeckt schau mal auf die Stoppeln an der Stirn ... die sind nicht Mittig  

Aber des is egal ... trotzdem danke !!!

und silver =) .. das heißt nicht "Kónnichi wá"
sondern geschrieben wird es Konichi HA

ICh lerne Japanisch


----------



## Da ErrOr (9. Juli 2002)

asou und wie mach ich dem ne Glatze  ... brushen oder flicken???


----------



## Vitalis (10. Juli 2002)

> einen kleinen Fehler hab ich entdeckt schau mal auf die Stoppeln an der Stirn ... die sind nicht Mittig


Jap, hab es oben schon angemerkt 


> asou und wie mach ich dem ne Glatze ... brushen oder flicken???


Würde dem nicht noch ne Glatze hinmalen. Das natürlich hinzubekommen wird wohl nicht leicht sein.





> ...aber ich würde auch gern verstehen wie du es gemacht hast ... mir ist deine beschreibung immer noch nicht sehr genau =) ,,, vielleicht könntest du ja wirklich mal ein Tut schreiben ... würde sich lohnen


Hab's, wie gesagt, in Photopaint gemacht. Kann und will für PS kein Tutorial schreiben. Wie wär's mal mit ein wenig selber rumprobieren? Du kannst nicht erwarten, für alles ein Tut zu bekommen...


----------



## Sliver (10. Juli 2002)

@Error: Ich bin lerne nun set knapp 2 Jahren Japanisch und das es "Konichi HA" heißt glaubst du doch selbst net wenn, man du nur einen kleinen Einblick in die japanische Sprache hast. Und dazu hast du noch ohne Apostroph geschrieben!!!  baka! *suppai*


Und wieso verdammter unterstützt dieses Forum keine japanischen Zeichensätze!? *Argghhhhhh* *unbedingt erstmal abregen muss*
Da kommt man gerade aus der Schule und muss sich gleich sowas anhören. *musik hören geht* ("Deen" wenn de kennst)


----------



## Da ErrOr (10. Juli 2002)

es heißt Konichi ha ... weißt du warum ... =) ... folgendes ... die japener sprechen zwar "WA" allerdings schreiben sie kein "wa" sondern "ha" .. das hängt damit zusammen das die japaner das uns bekannte "h" wie ein "w" aussprechen .. Doji!!!  aber egal =) ... was die Zeichensätze betrifft =) .. nun ja .. ich kenn grad malö das Basis Kanji !!! Des ist noch nicht sonderlich viel wenn man bedenkt wieviele Gruppierungen es noch gibt  aber 3000 Kanji sind schon was =) .. immerhin hab ich ein ganzes jahr gebrauch sie halbwegs auswendig zu lernen *stolz bin* ... aber JApanisch zu sprechen fällt mir sehr schwer weil ich ständig vergesse nicht immer in der "Höfflichkeits"-Form zu labbern *kotz* =)


----------



## DaRk_DeViL (11. Juli 2002)

hmm ich habs auch mal versucht  man merkt sofort das ich kein plan vom photoshop hab


----------

